# some of Jerry's Palo Verde



## duncsuss (May 30, 2022)

In the fall of last year, I didn't quite manage to meet up with Jerry @Nubsnstubs when he made his grand tour up to the northeast, but he did leave some interesting pieces for me with Marc @ripjack13 . Marc and I met up at the Sawdust Cafe in Sturbridge a little later, and this Palo Verde came home with me.

I finally decided what I wanted to do with it and put it on the lathe. Here it is turned to shape, hollowed out, and the first couple of sprays of rattle-can lacquer applied. Needs a few more (it's thirsty stuff, the first coat vanished the instant it hit) before I part it off and finish the bottom.

Thanks Jerry & Marc!

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## jasonb (May 30, 2022)

That piece definitely has lot of character! I like the rim profile and taper, still undecided on the ring around the rim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 30, 2022)

Oooh. Interesting character in that piece. Very interesting....
Anything fly out of it? Looks sketchy.... but in a good way.
Nice job Duncan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 31, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> Oooh. Interesting character in that piece. Very interesting....
> Anything fly out of it? Looks sketchy.... but in a good way.
> Nice job Duncan.


"Anything" as in "bug parts"? There might have been a couple, wood chips don't normally leave a streak on my face mask 

Once I'd committed to the outside, I wrapped it in stretch packing before hollowing it out. I know it's not going to help if I get a catch, but there were a few parts that might come loose.


----------



## trc65 (May 31, 2022)

Nice turn Duncan! That looks even more gnarly than the piece I turned from Jerry.

I know that you mean about it being thirsty, I used oil on my piece, and it took about 4 oz in just the first coat!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Jun 4, 2022)

OMG, that would have been a sphincter tightening turning session? I quite like the shape, well done,
Rgds 
Crocy.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 4, 2022)

Crocy in Aus. said:


> OMG, that would have been a sphincter tightening turning session? I quite like the shape, well done,
> Rgds
> Crocy.


Thanks!

It was nowhere near as bad as you might think. First, it is a very light wood, and this was bone dry - I mean, it'd leave a mark for sure if it hit you at speed, but not like a chunk of fresh cut dense wood.

Once the bark was off, turning the outside was predictable - plenty of interrupted cuts (air, wood, air, wood) but I was confident it wasn't going to explode until I started on the inside. That's why I bundled it in stretch packing wrap before hollowing.

While hollowing, I'm standing well out the line of fire (between the workpiece and the tail end of the lathe) so if something were to hit me, it would be a ricochet meaning less impact than a direct hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Jun 4, 2022)

I am surprised Jerry hasn't chimed in, he is the master of turning really dangerous pieces of wood?
Crocy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 5, 2022)

Crocy in Aus. said:


> I am surprised Jerry hasn't chimed in, he is the master of turning really dangerous pieces of wood?
> Crocy.


Alright Ole Croc, I'm gonna chime in. What Duncan did was what you should do to keep things together, even though I would rather use dowels I make to stabilize the piece from flying apart. Since I started doing that, I haven't lost a piece yet.

The shrink wrap Duncan used is something I need to try since I have a 1000 foot roll of the stuff.

If gas ever goes down in price, I'll be making another trip out to Massa2shitts again soon.

Duncan, you did good on that piece of PV. It looks punky near the bottom. If it wasn't, you need to sharpen your tools.  ...... ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 5, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Duncan, you did good on that piece of PV. It looks punky near the bottom. If it wasn't, you need to sharpen your tools.  ...... ........... Jerry (in Tucson)



Possibly some of both 

(No, truth is since I started sharpening freehand, I touch up the bowl gouges far more often than when I used the Oneway Varigrind jig. Stuart Batty 40/40 grind for my V-flute bowl gouges, and 60 degree U-flute "bottom feeder" that's hardly swept back at all, kind of like a spindle roughing gouge.)

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karda (Jun 12, 2022)

nice piece

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GlynnC (Jun 30, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Alright Ole Croc, I'm gonna chime in. What Duncan did was what you should do to keep things together, even though I would rather use dowels I make to stabilize the piece from flying apart. Since I started doing that, I haven't lost a piece yet.
> 
> The shrink wrap Duncan used is something I need to try since I have a 1000 foot roll of the stuff.
> 
> ...


Hi Jerry 
Noob here. I'm still practicing on scraps, learning to turn basic bowls, but I hope to get into hollow forms like the amazing work you guys do. If you have a moment - I would appreciate a lesson from you. I can picture wrapping the form in shrink wrap, but what do you mean about using dowels?
Thanks 
Glynn (lived in Tucson a loooooong time ago - loved it)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 30, 2022)

GlynnC said:


> Hi Jerry
> Noob here. I'm still practicing on scraps, learning to turn basic bowls, but I hope to get into hollow forms like the amazing work you guys do. If you have a moment - I would appreciate a lesson from you. I can picture wrapping the form in shrink wrap, but what do you mean about using dowels?
> Thanks
> Glynn (lived in Tucson a loooooong time ago - loved it)


Hi Glynn, welcome to Woodbarter. Lots of nice folks here. I personally do not like the look of dovetails, so I started using dowel that I make from woods around here. Here is one video that I decided to upload to youtube. It's just showing how I drill to stabilize my pieces. If the dowel is drilled in at the right angle, it not only stabilizes the piece, but the dowels look pretty good when done. Check out this video and let me know if it does anything for you. 



............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 1, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Hi Glynn, welcome to Woodbarter. Lots of nice folks here. I personally do not like the look of dovetails, so I started using dowel that I make from woods around here. Here is one video that I decided to upload to youtube. It's just showing how I drill to stabilize my pieces. If the dowel is drilled in at the right angle, it not only stabilizes the piece, but the dowels look pretty good when done. Check out this video and let me know if it does anything for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Do you really mean you don’t like the look of bow ties? Would like to see part 2 of the video to show what your dowel system look like when finished. Chuck


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 1, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Do you really mean you don’t like the look of bow ties? Would like to see part 2 of the video to show what your dowel system look like when finished. Chuck



Am heading out to Wikieup to install the cabinets. Won't be back until Tuesday. Will post pictures then........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 1, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Am heading out to Wikieup to install the cabinets. Won't be back until Tuesday. Will post pictures then........... Jerry (in Tucson)


Don't be dragging no cactus back, ye hear?


----------



## GlynnC (Jul 1, 2022)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Hi Glynn, welcome to Woodbarter. Lots of nice folks here. I personally do not like the look of dovetails, so I started using dowel that I make from woods around here. Here is one video that I decided to upload to youtube. It's just showing how I drill to stabilize my pieces. If the dowel is drilled in at the right angle, it not only stabilizes the piece, but the dowels look pretty good when done. Check out this video and let me know if it does anything for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


Thanks Jerry - now I understand. Without your video I would not have understood. This is helpful as I am learning on some green water oak (first turn - let it dry for a year, then final turn), and it cracks easily. I like the idea of contrasting color for the dowels - I'll try that just to see how it turns and looks in the end.
Cheers
Glynn


----------

